# Strangely pleasant smell?



## chauceringram (11 mo ago)

Yesterday I cleaned the family FX4. Part of the process is replacing 2 media bags of Seachem Renew used for chemical filtration. The smell I'm speaking of I've experienced twice, once while cleaning the pre-filter of an OASE 600 months ago and again this morning. One way to describe this smell is that it's a sweet, dense earthy odor. Considering where this smell comes from it's weird that I find it pleasant. Any ideas on what the smell is and why it's pleasant?


----------



## chauceringram (11 mo ago)

I've started to read about a tank "infesting" creature called the detritus worm. My show tank has gone from cleanings that generate matter that looks like garden dirt being sucked out to barely dirty, even I we go a couple of weeks. Also, my python seems to suck up small white particles instead of the black clouds we used to see. During this time my show fish, 3 BRP's two being juvenile's and one full grown seem very interested in my gravel substrate. Could these mostly harmless worms explain my smell? Perhaps?

Detritus-worms


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Maybe? Try doing a huge water change, like 60% and see if the worms and smell is still there


----------



## chauceringram (11 mo ago)

I'll give it a run and see what happens.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Ok that sounds like a good plan. Maybe you can also try vacuuming the worms with a siphon?


----------



## chauceringram (11 mo ago)

FishTankExpert said:


> Ok that sounds like a good plan. Maybe you can also try vacuuming the worms with a siphon?


It's funny you'd broach substrate vacuuming.  My wife loves the process, especially since we've learned how to use the python to it's fullest potential. Other than the white flecks I mentioned all I see coming out are bits of dirt. Since I have QT now it's time to start assembling my clean-up crew. Opinions welcome:

125G long community tank, good automatic lighting
3 BLP's, 2 juveniles, one greedy, aging adult
1 Med silver dollar, 1 huge redhook silver dollar
2 mature albino pleco's
FX4-FX6, well-maintained/quality mats - XF350 Gyre pump (means NO air stone)

I'd like the clean-up crew to be great with algae/detritus (worms?) I'd like them to be small to medium sized. Total 4 to 6 in number, depending. I almost bought 4 nerites' today, but I decided to see if I can put them in isolation with some moss balls without an issue.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I think that you will be okay as long as know fish are dying


----------



## judeloningram (11 mo ago)

My pets being alive and happy ARE are a given, right?


----------

